# coon running times



## carabrook (Jul 15, 2008)

So what time is everyone seeing coons moving. I have checked the times on my cameras against the solar times in the GPS and they don't seem to match at all lately.

Most of ours this past month have been well after midnight right through to 5 am.

For a while there I was seeing some at 10 pm but that was short lived. Seems like we have a pretty good population going. Last year we didn't have many at all and I put it down to them moving to the lake russell shore which is only about 1 mile away with the drought. This year though, same drought and lots of coons.

Acorns were heavy as were berries at our place last year but this year the berries are really lacking. I also used to have them coming to corn at spin feeders but for the last year or more they seem to have gone off that totally. The last picture the time was off by 12 hrs on the camera.


----------



## carabrook (Jul 15, 2008)

*More coon pics*

Here are some more examples over different time periods, GA Dawg................................ready to go, lol. And Blue I am betting even a pup could find some scent in this bunch.

The spin feeder ones are 100 yds from the cabin. The others are two different coon feeders that I have out with dog food and a couple are mixed in with the local doe herd come to visit.

If this doesn't get you boys motivated to go to the woods then you don't have any bllod left in your veins, lol


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 15, 2008)

Dang it old timer,  I got to free up a weekend to come up there!


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 15, 2008)

cant believe that ole house cats sitting in there with those coons like that!


----------



## carabrook (Jul 16, 2008)

*with the coons*

We have pictures of rabbits, cats, foxes, possum all at the various feeders at the same time as coons, go figure. Have one picture somewhere that I will have to dig up has a coon, deer, rabbit, possum all at the same time. LOL guess when they are hungry they dont much care who they eat with.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2008)

This is crazy!!!!!!! Ours aint moving at all..Its gettin old to!! I need to turn my pup loose in your pen lol!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2008)

Heres why I aint been gettin after none.Check out the times in these


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 16, 2008)

its so hot i dont even think about cutting loose till 12. try to make it quick drops too. but yall know how that works out!!


----------



## carabrook (Jul 16, 2008)

*Just when*

Just when I think they are following some sort of pattern they go and mess it up. Went and checked cameras on the two feeders tonight. Since sunday afternoon there has been 74 pictures. On the feeder closest to the camp they are coming out well after midnight. On the one 1/2 mile away they have been photographed as early as 8:48 pm so go figure.

Back camera















Front camera


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 17, 2008)

Well it looks pretty consistant...Dont need to be turning loose at dark..The later the better..


----------



## bkb (Jul 18, 2008)

hope u guys don't have to work the next morning


----------



## carabrook (Jul 19, 2008)

*Last night*

Ran the two older girls last night. Left camp at around 1:30 am and turned them down the first creek and they struck and ran quite a piece before getting treed. I can't honestly say there was a coon in that tree cause where it was I went in quick grabbed them up and got outta there if you know what I mean, LOL

The second drop was around 3:15 am just ran dixie and she struck quick ran a long track and went to treeing. When I got there after an 800 yd walk, lol. She was treed up solid and had one adult (sow) and at least two kittens that I could see, and she was doing her thing with style.

While at camp I pulled the camera pics and we are seeing some odd combinations of dinner guests that I would not have thought would hang out together but the pictures dont lie.

Mr Fox and Mr Coon






Mr Fox and Mr Possum


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats something Roger...My pup treed 1 last night...I recorded alittle of it on my phone but dont know how to put it on the net.Do you?


----------



## carabrook (Jul 23, 2008)

*todays camera shots*

I think all your coons just moved over to where the feed is good at my place, lol. Went to camp tonight, filled feeders and checked the two cameras, about 85 pictures in total. The sow with the kittens is still coming in late/early however ya look at it but also got one of them at 10:44 pm and another thats hard to see but look close and there is a coon going by in daylight.

Mom and the kids






Earliest arrivals I have seen latley






Look just left of the pipe and you will see one going through in daylight


----------



## carabrook (Jul 29, 2008)

*7/28 pictures*

Went to camp tonight and pulled pics, its been since last thurs so there was about 150 pics.

This boy will be a nice hide come winter






Seeing earlier travel times in the batch this week, many starting between 10 and 11











Foxes also seem to be active earlier than what I have been seeing for the past month.






Still lots of action well after midnight though











This ones not happy about something, lol






Must have been a good price on the buffet this night


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking good!!!!! I'm gonna get back after it this evening...If we can get after any and tree em I'll try and get some pics.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 31, 2008)

Treed 2 singles and possibly a 3rd one..Could never get a light in the top on it..They were out pretty good around a big ol corn field..I got 1 pic with the cell phone it aint to good...Still not eating any out of feeders!!!!!!


----------



## carabrook (Jul 31, 2008)

GA, what are you using in your feeders? I have had no luck for the past year with corn so I went to the chepest dog food that I could find and added a sprinkle of grape koolaid powder also the cheapest I could find and that seems to really bring them in.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 31, 2008)

Using bread from a day old bread company..Been using it for 2 years with no problems!!!!!!!! Now I dunno...I'm gonna start sprinkling the grape koolaid over the next ones I fill fri night...


----------



## carabrook (Aug 4, 2008)

Hunted my two Elie puppies on Sat night. Dixie's been ill so couldnt take her but sure missed her tree power. First drop was near a feeder and the pups checked the area pretty good but did not strike anything. Flashing trees and saw a possum sitting in one and then a coon in another. I would say the coon had been there quite a while and had not come donw yet (11:30). Went back to another feeder and as we got there I saw one run off down the creek, turned the pups loose and they checked around and finally found the fresh track and struck and did a pretty good run. They did not finish the track at a tree but I was pleaseed they opened and ran it pretty hard. While standing there listening I shined the trees and found three more lay ups just sitting there. I checked the cameras at both spots and they had not been down to the feeders yet. After they lost the track we gathered them up and headed back to the first drop hoping the coon I spotted would have come down. The camera showed the coon in the feeder 15 minutes before we came back. The two pups opened and ran quite a piece up into some huge trees, they didnt get treed there either.............I keep saying patience will pay off, lol. These pups have not been hunted that much so I am happy they are opening and taking a track, treeing will come. If dixie had of been with us we would have had a riot cause she loves them layups


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats good..It get aggrivating messing with pups lol. It sure is fun when they get it figured out!! I hung up some peanut butter friday.Checked 4 feeders and NOTHING..Its hard to get a pup going like that!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats the cheapest dog food yall know of?? I'm sick and tired of this bread.I need something else.


----------



## carabrook (Aug 4, 2008)

The stuff I get is something like red dog, can't remember the name for sure get it at a local farm feed store about 10 bucks or 12 for 50 lbs, add koolaid powder and voila..........coons.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 4, 2008)

Tractor supply has  a 50# bag for $11.00 thats as cheap as i've found.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 4, 2008)

I heard of a place up in cleveland tn where you could get old candy scraps and such..I've fed it before and it was the best thing I've ever used..I'm gonna check on it..Will have to get smaller feeders to I recken all ours are 55 gallon drums...That would be 33 dollars to fill one up lol....Got 12 out!


----------



## Nga. (Aug 4, 2008)

Stop by a Dollar General they have thier store brand dog food for like 3.50 for 15 # it is a bag a bucket perfect fill.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey man.We have a pkc thursday..You coming? Any of yall on here are welcome!


----------



## carabrook (Aug 4, 2008)

Would love to but no way with these puppies and dixie is out of commision and still on IV at the Greenville specialists clinic. They did say tonight they were seeing improvement which is the first good news I have had in weeks.


----------



## Nga. (Aug 5, 2008)

I busted my light and Tracker up at the Breeder's Showcase. Crossing a 9 strian barb wire fence and the top run broke sent me head 1st down a 6 foot bank on my back. I hope to have the new Garmin and my light back for either the Thursday night or Saturday night hunt. I'm going by today to check my corn field and see if I got an activity.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 5, 2008)

Dern,Was all that covered by your boss lol?????? Looks to me like it should be......I guess I'll be there thur to donate some money..Probably want go sat.


----------



## carabrook (Aug 9, 2008)

GA DAwg how did the PKC hunt go, see any coons? I am probably going to take puppies out tonight and see what we can find, other than my short temper, LOL. I am happy with them just miss my dog power, lol so will probably also take a seven yr old that I have to run with them as she knows how to get it done and may help them on the treeing end.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 9, 2008)

It went good.I won my cast..Only treed one coon. Saw 2 setting up besides that one..Nga and his cast caught one on the ground..The other cast.I dont think they saw a coon.


----------



## carabrook (Aug 10, 2008)

*Still moving late*

Hunted last  night with Danno off this board and his young walker female. Took along my B&T pup and she did nothing but Danno's girl was hot.

She treed several times, a couple we just could not see the coon way up there but on a few more we were able to pick them out.

In one tree she had four and was adamant that we better come look. I would say she is a pretty good layup dog as there was very few cases where we had any run on the ground and it was just bang, hit the tree. One of the coons she did tree was right beside one of my feeders and the camera showed that no coons had been there yet.

We hunted till about 3:00 am and they were still just laying up in the trees.......................Here are some pictures I got of her doing a great job on the tree with lots of meat in it.


----------



## 1222DANO (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Alot Roger That Was Alot Of Fun With Some Real Good And Dedicated Folks Like You, Hope We Can Get Around To Going Again Sometime.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice looking walker dawg!


----------



## Lum (Aug 11, 2008)

I used to own a female that looked just like her.  Her name was Rat.  Nice looking female Dano.

I'll tell yall boys and girls what's funny.  I have a couple young boys hunting my dogs for me.  They kept telling me that my Nite Ch. female wasn't doing anything.  I know she is a nice dog so I was scratching my head.  Come to find out the boys were taking the wrong dog.  They were taking my young dog that has never been hunted.  It was a relief to know that my good dog hadn't blown up she just had not been hunted.  lol lol lol


----------



## carabrook (Aug 11, 2008)

Now thats funny, guess it's a good job they werent entering your Nite Ch in a lot of money hunts....................or you would have been a "contributer", lol


----------



## 1222DANO (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for the compliments guys i have just gotten her about two weeks ago from a man in south carolina and she's only two years old and hadn't been hunted since last feb so she really needed to be hunted and the more i hunt her the better she gets, i really got what i was wanting and boy am i happy, i beleive after this season i can really have her doing really well,


----------



## carabrook (Aug 11, 2008)

I think we need a re match but not till Dixies back on her feet and doing well....................may even have to bet a beer or something on that one, lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 11, 2008)

We are gonna start having AKC hunts at Gold City coon club in dawsonville..Maybe yall can make a few of those!


----------



## bad mojo (Aug 11, 2008)

thats what i,m talkin bout ....   i will come up and hit some of those


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah I wanna get qualified for some of that big money lol!! Plus I love the strike rule..The ol babbler dont get but 50 on strike and I can make that up...


----------



## 1222DANO (Aug 12, 2008)

roger next time i'll have to get my dogs some back up you know how all those black dogs get when you get a bunch of them together you should change your kennel name to the black panthers lol lol, i'm sure you have some fans close by the hunt club.haha. just kidding serouisly i hope dixie gets better soon and i will talk hotrod into coming up and you boys can have a black and tan sectional on your club and if they can't tree a coon i will bring a walker to get the job done.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 13, 2008)

My camrea doesn't show time put mine are moving day and night.


----------



## carabrook (Aug 13, 2008)

Some of the pictures with the light coming in look like daylight timing, which direction in the phot's is to the east (top left is my guess), anyways good shots and looks like you have some young ones to play with................good treeing


----------



## Bryan (Aug 13, 2008)

Cameras pointing to the north.Need to have my pup down there but we have so many of those legless buzz boxes around.Like this one                                                               1


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 13, 2008)

MAN You didnt have to post that I'll have the hebe geebees tonight


----------



## carabrook (Aug 13, 2008)

You know what thats says to me, real loud and clear "running season starts in December and ends in March", lol. I have a good friend south of here that has lots of land to hunt and I really enjoy hunting with him but I told him a couple months back I was done coming there till frost hit..................he sees them all the time. At our place in six years I have seen one rat snake and thats been it. And I hope it stays that way.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep,Roger your right..I dont go south till a frost or 2 hits lol....We got rattlers here but I try and not think of them.Cotton mouths is what I woory about south of here.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah it really makes the investment in snakeboots worth it.Between the snakes and the heat thats what puts us Southern hunters at a disadvantage.


----------



## thomas williams (Aug 13, 2008)

Dang Bryan, when did you get that one?


----------



## carabrook (Aug 13, 2008)

Went to camp tonight and filled feeders and checked cameras, they are still appearing after midnight with lots of the pictures after 3 am. Took one of my puppies along for the walk but never struck on anything unless you count the turkeys that decided I was shining to much light on them, tried to fly and ran into another tree, toooo funny.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 14, 2008)

1 moved around 10pm at one of my places..It seemed to be the only one lol....My feist has one treed right now as I type this..He'll stop about daylight..He loves his job..I've done told him how good he did lol........


----------



## bad mojo (Aug 14, 2008)

took old squeaky and my hotrod pup last nite pup went with him but sweak hit a old feeder track and drifted it and ran off and left the pupturned out at 11 he was treed in deep got back in at 2 had a sow and 2 babys treed cause of the hard rain we had they must of walked at 6 or 7 last nite the track was graveyard cold he opened 2 times and next time i heard him he was in another zip code


----------



## carabrook (Aug 17, 2008)

*this weekends movement*

Did not get to hunt this weekend but I did go down to camp today and fill feeders and check the camera. Not surprisingly with the full moon the coons are moving late nothing seen on the camera before midnight and the most action each day was between 3 am and 5:30 am

This fellow was crowding daylight







Family time is 3 am area






This morning right before daylight again






Anyone else hunt this weekend? What time did you see them?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 17, 2008)

Hunted fri night around some corn.Saw 2 sitting up as soon as we got there..Treed in a big hole on a creekbank at about 10..Treed a coon about 12AM..Called it a night after that.


----------



## wildlands (Aug 17, 2008)

Do not coon hunt but my camera is getting 4 or 5 coons each and every night between 11 and 3 in the morning. The property was just thinned and the deer have not even found this new feeder. The coons are going to have it wiped out by next weekend.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 22, 2008)

We can help you out with those critters after deer season


----------



## carabrook (Aug 22, 2008)

Ga Dawg, your drooling, lol. I'm thinking of scaring a few of them tomorrow night , give them a taste of whats to come.................


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 22, 2008)

I was sure I posted this pic already today..Just showing what time this one was moving..Dont know where I posted it though.Thought it was here Your right.I am drooling..I got a pup to get going..Needs some fur in her mouth She treed the hardest running possum in Ga the other night.Beat all I ever saw


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 22, 2008)

OH yeah heres the picture.


----------



## carabrook (Aug 23, 2008)

Went to camp this aftrenoon and did some bush hog work and filled feeders and checked the camera. Ours are starting to come a little earlier with 84 pics since last sunday and the earliest being 10:50 pm and the latest being 5:50 am but most of them are around midnight. Gonna go run a few tonight , probably leave out of camp at midnight.


----------



## carabrook (Aug 24, 2008)

*Dixie back in the woods*

After a  month and a half Dixie is finally able to go to the woods again last night and it was a perfect night for it. Half moon, overcast and breezy.

Did four drops, first tree 1 coon, 2 nd tree 2 coons, 3 rd tree very leafy and could not see a coon, 4 th tree 2 coons. Coons were running starting just after dark and still moving at 3:30 am when I gave it up for the night.

Danno you missed a fun one...........hope your hunt went well.

Here's a video of one tree





Pictures











Here's the tracker data of what they covered


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking good! Nice that shes well enough to go again..


----------



## carabrook (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks GA, soon as I am 100% sure that she is over this issue then I think it's time to get her in some hunts and see how she does. Her biggest issue will probably beme calling her, lol


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 24, 2008)

carabrook said:


> Thanks GA, soon as I am 100% sure that she is over this issue then I think it's time to get her in some hunts and see how she does. Her biggest issue will probably beme calling her, lol


 
Let me get a couple of good hunts with her Roger and I'll put her in a hunt or 2 for you come fall.

I've done a little winning with these Blue dogs and everybody knows they ain't worth a flip, so with a sho-nuff coondog on my leash no telling what I could do .


----------



## carabrook (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone hunt this past weekend? We were away at shows and a coonhound specialty in Lexington so no hunting here, just wondered if anyone else got out and what time you were seeing coons?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2008)

I hunted 4 nights Last week..Saw coon from about 10-2am.. Yall do any good at the show?


----------



## carabrook (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes we had a good weekend, Watson our Champion dog was best of breed two days with a large entry that securly locks him into #2 in the nation for now. Our young dog won his class a few days and our english setter puppies, just six mths old also did some nice winning for their first times in the ring. It sure was hot up there, we were hoping for a little cool northern weather, lol


----------



## carabrook (Sep 4, 2008)

*times this week*

Went to check feeders and cameras last night and found out how upset coons can get when you are about two days late filling their feeder, lol

This hole was not previously there,






Lots of pictures and times are 10 pm till daylight


----------



## carabrook (Sep 7, 2008)

*Coon times Sat Night*

Ran sat night at camp, did the first drop at 10 pm and hit a hot one right off the bat. Did 4 more drops between then and 4 am and saw 4 coons and one tree circled that I could not see into. Took a friends young dog with us but he wasn't into as much as Dixie, lol

Dixie


----------



## carabrook (Sep 26, 2008)

*Sept  25 coon hunt*

Ran with Danno and his walker and his Dad with his plott tonight, had a great time.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks Good...Coon huntin weather is finally here !!!


----------



## carabrook (Sep 28, 2008)

Wish I had a video camera with me last night. After deer hunting at camp we had dinner and I turned dixie out loose about 10 pm. She struck hard and fast down on a creek so I walked to where she was. She was 100% inside a hole under a bank in the creek. I'm standing there listening to her and a coon comes shooting out of the hole over her back and heads up the creek, the race was on, lol. That darn coon ran 847 yds before treeing. I figured he would have gone up of got caught long before that, maybe he is related to the roadrunner, lol


----------



## carabrook (Sep 28, 2008)

*and oh by the way*

By the way for those who think you can't hunt coon on deer property my wife was in a stand morning and afternoon 200 yds down the creek from where all this went on today and in total saw 13 deer...............mmmmmmmmm


----------



## 1222DANO (Sep 28, 2008)

Sure Is Alot Of Fun To Go Down And Hunt With You Roger I Look Forward To Coming Down Again, But Next Time We Need To Get Ready For Season And Put Some Coons Out And Reward The Dogs For A Good Job And A Long Summer. Maybe Get Some Other Guys To Go With Us And Hit Some Gov. Land.


----------



## carabrook (Oct 13, 2008)

Ran dixie and a 13 mth old male we have named Boss on sat night. We deer hunted till dark, had supper then ran them for two drops. Two coons. Our coons are moving a lot earlier according to my cameras, around 8:30 to 9:30 they are showing up.


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 14, 2008)

Roger Are You Sure That Boss Pup Ain't A Painted Up Walker. He Sure Sounds Like He'll Be Puting Some Heat On Those Coons Before To Much Longer Thats A Little Early For A Black Dawg To Be Treeing Coons By Himself Before He Turns Two Might Want Check His Dna.hahaha


----------



## carabrook (Oct 16, 2008)

*First nigh of season*

Went to camp last night and took Dixie and the Boss puppy. First drop didn't get anything going so we went to the other end of the property and did another drop around 11 pm. Dixie struck right off and treed quick. Boss joined her on the tree and even opened a bit (2 nd time hunting and only 13 mths old). We celebrated the opening of coon season by nocking this one out for Boss. He was real wound on it and wanted it bad. I hung it on some limbs out of reach and played with him a while. I am especially happy with this young dog starting like this because he is strictly AKC show conformation (not bench shows) bred and at 13 mths he only lacks a couple of pts to be an AKC Champion. Anyways here are a couple of pics of him and Dixie.


----------

